# Cowboy Boot Heel..?



## spiceupmylife (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm an english rider and I just bought a pair of really cute cowboy boots on ebay. They're Ariats so I know you can ride in them, but they do have a higher heel and pointed toe. I was thinking of showing some western next season in IHSA, just for fun. Someone mentioned that they're more "style" boots rather than actual riding boots...? 

What's the deal with the heel height on cowboy boots and how does it relate to showing? I noticed everyone at the western shows had the really short heel and rounded toes. 

I'm definitely keeping them because they are really nice and will probably show in them anyway (so not spending money on another pair of boots). Couldn't find any info online.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

spiceupmylife said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm an english rider and I just bought a pair of really cute cowboy boots on ebay. They're Ariats so I know you can ride in them, but they do have a higher heel and pointed toe. I was thinking of showing some western next season in IHSA, just for fun. Someone mentioned that they're more "style" boots rather than actual riding boots...?
> 
> What's the deal with the heel height on cowboy boots and how does it relate to showing? I noticed everyone at the western shows had the really short heel and rounded toes.
> ...


Most folks are riding in a low heeled, round toed roper style these days, for comfort. BUT, if they're comfy for you and you like them, wear 'em! I just rode in a National Championship class in a pair of pointy toed, higher walking heeled, short black cowboy boots because I needed black and the packers I usually like to wear weren't available. So, this was what I found that fit, so I wore it. Mostly your boots are hidden by your chaps anyhow, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I would say it depends on how high the heel is and how long the toe is. Some boots are just for show and are exaggerated in those areas.

My boots are like this: http://www.sheplers.com/i/p/031/031063/031063_b1_p1_550x550.jpg. Those are what I find comfortable because I have high arches and narrow feet. The short heeled/round toed boots are uncomfortable IMO and don't fit me at all.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Old ****** Women's Lil' G Cowgirl Boots - Pointed Toe

I bought a pair like this only all black. They did me fine for the show and will look good with jeans. I prefer Double H Opanka Packer boots for work and riding but I had torn the heel off and had to have a black boot for my western pleasure class NOW. 

This is my preferred boot for work & riding: 
DoubleHBoots.com: The Official Double-H Boots Website

click on the Women's Packers and the 8 inch black Opanka Packer is what I like.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Those first ones I would probably call "show boots", meant for looking fancy but not actual work. Not saying they can't be, but unless I had just won the lottery, I could not justify spending over $300 on a pair of fancy boots with the intention of traipsing through horse poo. Ha.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I was riding in a $15000 futurity, I wasn't caring what the price tag was at that point. I just needed a pair of black boots to go with my black WP outfit. I agree though, they are NOT what I call a true riding boot or work boot. As my momma used to say, "They're for SHOW not for GO.".


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Sound cute. I prefer rounded toes low heeled boots...most everyone else I know are wearing square toes. I say if they are comfortable and you like them wear em  I take comfort over looks every day of the week except when it comes to those square toes. LOL


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Personally I think you are better off with a taller heel. I have a couple different styles of boots. I have a some Boulets with a roper heel, a square toe, single welt and a leather sole. Which are great for riding, walking and doing chores.
Then the ones pictured below are my Paul Bond's custom made. They are the more traditional "buckaroo" boot with a 3" under slung riding heel, pointed toe, single welt and leather soles. I don't walk much in these! They pretty much just get brought on the days when you go help brand at the neighbors. This is when it's appropriate to bust out all your nice gear and show it off 

Just a side note to riding boots...have never been a fan of lace-up styles. There has been times when I had been bucked down and hung a foot in a stirrup. What had saved me was my boot slipping off.


----------



## spiceupmylife (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the responses! Mine are actually ariat shelleen (I love ebay, no way I'm paying full price!). Since I'm not a "legit" western rider (I like english too much), I really only need them for shows, and I would totally be the one to wear the fancy over the practical, at least in this case. 
Redirect Notice


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

these are Ariat Stockman boots. I wear them day in and day out to ride in, walk in , stand in. They are the most comfy boots. But not very fashionable.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The Shelleen heel isn't all that high, IMO. If you like 'em and they're comfy, wear 'em. Like I said, they're mostly hidden by your chaps anyhow. ;-)


----------

